

Game about Squares – [Official Version] on Google Play - wubbfindel
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameaboutsquares

======
wubbfindel
Looks like Andrey Shevchuk has now posted an official version of
gameaboutsquares.com on Google Play.

Also see,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107359)

p.s. Just bought it despite already completing the online version. Just £1,
thanks Andrey!

